# When is Lampe going to play?



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

When is Maciej Lampe going to play? What is his injury?

I was very impressed by Lampe, I watched him play a summer league game he was draining 3's. He is big, athletic and a great shooter. 

He is only 18 years and already very well built and pretty strong, he may be able to play center. He could be very deadly at center (or any where) with his 3pt range,athleticism , and a post game. His potential is amazing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He isn't hurt. The Knicks just think they have some type of shot for the Playoffs. Ridiculous. Need to play him and Sweetney for their future.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Lampe is a big wide body, moves very quick and can shoot the ball. I really like this guy, I think will develop into a very good player. The game I watch Lampe nailed 4 or 5 3 pointers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Why the Knick management is the worst*

Its decisions like these that will just keep us trudging along in mediocrity....Unless McDyess comes back in all star form,this team flat out stinks....

So you have Lampe on the IL so weatherspoon,harrington and any other overpriced player we have can lead us to the 9-12 pick in the lottery...

Develop the talent now,get a high lottery pick and build for the future


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Lampe is a big wide body, moves very quick and can shoot the ball. I really like this guy, I think will develop into a very good player. The game I watch Lampe nailed 4 or 5 3 pointers.


From the top of the key too, just like the one we needed to hit to beat orlando the first time.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> He isn't hurt. The Knicks just think they have some type of shot for the Playoffs. Ridiculous. Need to play him and Sweetney for their future.


This is just the reason I was thinking. For whatever reason, someone in the Knicks organization believes that they have a good chance to make the postseason. To them, that means playing more experienced players and leaving the young guns on the bench. The Knicks would be a whole lot better for the future if they just realized they aren't a very good team and threw the rookies (and Frank Williams) out there for heavy minutes.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> This is just the reason I was thinking. For whatever reason, someone in the Knicks organization believes that they have a good chance to make the postseason. To them, that means playing more experienced players and leaving the young guns on the bench. The Knicks would be a whole lot better for the future if they just realized they aren't a very good team and threw the rookies (and Frank Williams) out there for heavy minutes.


The reason is to line Dolan's pocket. Cable vision makes bank when the knicks hit the playoff.


Rate me! 1 | 2 | 3 |4 |5


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

The 4 and 5 rotation should include;

4. Thomas, sweetney, Harrington
5. Deke, Doleac, Lampe

THis way we never have to see Thomas at the 5 and Harrington at the 4, and Lampe and sweetney get some pt until McDyess comes back.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> When is Maciej Lampe going to play? What is his injury?


The exact injury was "shin splints out 1-2 weeks."
:uhoh: :laugh: :upset: :sigh:


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

The Knicks bought Lampe out so he could ride the bench. The Knicks kept the number nine pick and drafted Sweetney so he could ride the bench. Ludicrous.

I think the Knicks will forever keep their young talent on the bench until they are in their mid-thirties and past their prime. After all, that is how management likes them. :dead:


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Knicks management is practically as bad as Clippers management. They just dont make any sense. NEWS FLASH: THE KNICKS WONT MAKE THE PLAYOFFS. JUST PLAY THE ROOKIES (especially Slavko  ).


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

OH

MY

GOD

Lampe is on the IR because they are trying to showcase Othella Harrington to other teams, nobody will want Othella if he is on the IR. 

Why does nobody understand this, and instead opt to attack the Knicks for "not caring about their future"?

Furthermore, if Lampe were better than Othella, he would playing. You can't sit a good vet in favor of an unproven rookie that has not done anything notable thus far. You can only do that when you are out of a playoff spot. This isn't some magical musing I'm coming up with, this is how every other team in the league operates. If you want to play the rookies over the vets, then you better damn trade the vets, because they deserve the respect they have earned.

Do you see Darko doing anything in Detroit? Why are they playing Elden Campbell instead of him? The Pistons aren't even looking to trade Campbell like we are with Harrington.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

The piston are a playoff team, possibly the top team in the east. The Knicks aren't.

Harrington has been around the league long enough, no need to showcase him everyone knows the deal with him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> The piston are a playoff team, possibly the top team in the east. The Knicks aren't.
> 
> Harrington has been around the league long enough, no need to showcase him everyone knows the deal with him.


I agree. I have a hard time believing that Sweetney can't help us at all.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Harrington has been around the league long enough, no need to showcase him everyone knows the deal with him.


1. They did need to showcase him to prove that he is healthy.

2. Him playing will increase his trade value, hopefully to a level where the Knicks can pick up either Rodney White, Morris Peterson, or Derek Anderson

*3. You can't trade a player on the IL.*


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. They did need to showcase him to prove that he is healthy.
> ...


Nobody wants Othella Harrington. I doubt the Knicks could get any of the players you mentioned, especially with Layden running the show. The Knicks are not going anywhere. They should just give their young players minutes to gain experience. Obviously Harrington is a better player than Lampe or Sweetney at this point in their carreers, but he is not going to help the team out that significantly. Either way the Knicks will land a lottery pick come June. If they continue to try to make a playoff push, they will end up with a low lottery pick like in the last draft and will stay mediocre. They really should let the rooks play. Sure they will lose a lot more games, but they will have a better chance at landing a top pick.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Clarence W'spoon hasn't been playing the last two games, suck it up and waive him. Put Lampe on the team and sign some back-up SG for 1 year...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Nobody wants Othella Harrington.


The Bulls and Raptors both want him. The Bulls want him even more now, because they were hoping to sign Tyrone Hill (who signed with the Heat a few days ago). Harrington has a good contract for his playing level. He only makes about 3 million per year, and he is a FA after next season. The Raptors are trying to trim salary, which is the reason Peterson is available. He's in a contract year, and his only playing 16 mpg behind VC. Rodney White is also available as the Nuggets have 2 SGs already, and White hasn't done much in his career. The Nuggets also expect to lose him in the expansion draft, but the Knicks likely would not, since they have many fat undesireable contracts to leave exposed.

The way the expansion draft is looking, it seems teams will be allowed to offer things to Charlotte if they draft one of their players. Like if a guy has a 6 million a year deal, the team can offer to pay 3 million (half his salary) for the team to take the player and his contract. Or, they can send them a draft pick.

It is clear that Harrington will be gone by the time McDyess comes back, if only for the reason that the Knicks would have to demote somebody for it to happen (although if they don't trade Harrington, it would look like Weatherspoon or Sweetney is going to the IR)

I can see the Knicks sending their first rounder (in addition to some cash) to Charlotte in order to rid themselves of Weatherspoon or Anderson.



> Obviously Harrington is a better player than Lampe or Sweetney at this point in their carreers, but he is not going to help the team out that significantly.


He is currently their best forward off the bench, averaging 6.3 ppg and 3.4 rpg in only 14.8 minutes.



> They really should let the rooks play.


They should, but that won't sell tickets in NY. And more importantly, it won't go over well with the team. The Knicks are a team of veterans. They may not be well assembled, but they're veterans, and veterans want to win. Playing Lampe and Sweetney over Spoon and Harrington is more than a slap in the face to Spoon and Harrington. It's a slap in the face to the rest of the veterans that make up the team. You know, the good ones like (not including McDyess) Houston, Van Horn, Thomas, Mutombo, and Ward?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Clarence W'spoon hasn't been playing the last two games, suck it up and waive him. Put Lampe on the team and sign some back-up SG for 1 year...


If Spoon isn't playing, what makes you think Lampe would? Does it make a difference if you are on the bench and sitting or on the IR and sitting?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Rashidi, stop being right! :upset:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

They need to play Lampe, the kid could be a star but the longer he gets held out and doesn't get experience the longer it will take him to become great.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Rashidi, stop being right! :upset:


Seriously man. Your makin me look bad.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> They need to play Lampe, the kid could be a star but the longer he gets held out and doesn't get experience the longer it will take him to become great.


Jermaine O'Neal didn't get minutes until his 5th year in the pros. It hasn't hindered his production, has it?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Jermaine Oneal*

I wouldnt judge anything Portland does..Oneal was clearly readyy way before Portland moved him..Jist to show you how bad Whittsit was,he offered Oneal as part of a Ewing trade before he was moved...Of course the Knicks in their ultimate wisdom chose not to make the deal


----------

